# Royal St Georges - Tuesday 24th February 2015



## wookie (Dec 18, 2014)

The other thread was getting a bit clogged up so thought I would start another.

The following have expressed an interest and the ones in bold appear to have followed up with a yes so can take one of the eight available places.  If anyone else on the list can confirm by the end of today please and then the last place will be taken in order of posting in the original RCP thread.  Hope everyones ok with that - seems the fairest way to do it (obviously if you're in bold and aren't definite please let me know).

*wookie*
smiffy
*therod*
*richart*
*pieman*
d4s
*swingalot*
*blue in munich *
oxford comma
*murph* 
top of the flop
chrisd
region3
LIG

We need to decide on food options which are either jacket and tie sit down for a 3 course meal for Â£28 pp or no need to change and eat in the snack bar for circa Â£20 pp for two courses.  I think I'd prefer the sit down option but obviously will go with the majority.

They say they have a handicap limit of 18 and certificates may need to be sent in ahead on the booking form but this was not mentioned by the lady in the office I spoke to.

Payment for the golf (Â£80) will be needed by 30.12 by bank transfer to me and I'll pm the details later if that works for everyone.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 18, 2014)

Make me *bold* wookie!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 18, 2014)

I did say that I'd do it on the Tuesday but couldn't if it were to be Sunday Wookie, I assumed that made me a bold


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

Any chance of getting a 'Society package' Simon, seeing as we should have at least 12 players. Start from Â£95 which I assume includes some food ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 18, 2014)

Think they only had two tee timtimeouts Richard. 
P.s check your pm Richard 
OTE=richart;1200073]Any chance of getting a 'Society package' Simon, seeing as we should have at least 12 players. Start from Â£95 which I assume includes some food ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Think they only had two tee timtimeouts Richard. 
P.s check your pm Richard 
OTE=richart;1200073]Any chance of getting a 'Society package' Simon, seeing as we should have at least 12 players. Start from Â£95 which I assume includes some food ?
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Just wondered if they might make more tee times available if they were going to get a decent number playing.

Nothing in my pm's Craig.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

Just wondered if they might make more tee times available if they were going to get a decent number playing.

Nothing in my pm's Craig.[/QUOTE] Got it !!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 18, 2014)

I cant commit to the cash this side of xmas so i will watch this thread and if a space become available nearer the time I'll take that.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Think they only had two tee timtimeouts Richard. 
P.s check your pm Richard 
OTE=richart;1200073]Any chance of getting a 'Society package' Simon, seeing as we should have at least 12 players. Start from Â£95 which I assume includes some food ?
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE] Can you clear your inbox Craig.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 18, 2014)

Done Richard


----------



## wookie (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Any chance of getting a 'Society package' Simon, seeing as we should have at least 12 players. Start from Â£95 which I assume includes some food ?
		
Click to expand...

I asked for that originally but straightaway she said it was a busy day with other four balls and a society of 48.

Chris - I based the bolds on people who had confirmed after I had provisionally booked the tees. Apologies if I have missed your post when looking through this morning before work and if you did confirm that makes you the 8th man I guess. (I've just got to hayling and the signal is rubbish so can't see)

Never was please everyone taking this on  with only 8 slots


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2014)

I need to sit tight on this one just now, got lots of expense in the next couple of months. Fingers crossed I'll be able to make it though  :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm still good to go on this.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes I'm in chaps, let me know when and where you want the cash. Cheers for sorting it out :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2014)

I will request the leave tomorrow and should know by Monday but I'm still up for it.  Thanks for sorting. :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

I am in as well. Good work Simon.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2014)

wookie said:



			We need to decide on food options which are either jacket and tie sit down for a 3 course meal for Â£28 pp or no need to change and eat in the snack bar for circa Â£20 pp for two courses.  I think I'd prefer the sit down option but obviously will go with the majority.
		
Click to expand...

wookie, what are the tee times please?  Might sound a silly question but the tee time, or more relevantly the likely finish time, may have a bearing on people's choice. Thanks.


----------



## wookie (Dec 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			wookie, what are the tee times please?  Might sound a silly question but the tee time, or more relevantly the likely finish time, may have a bearing on people's choice. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout - 0810 and 0820


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2014)

wookie said:



			Good shout - 0810 and 0820
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, if that's a lunchtime finish I'd favour the two course casual approach, but I will go with whatever the majority favour.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy to go with the flow, but casual would suit. We will need jacket and ties at RCP's though.


----------



## wookie (Dec 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I did say that I'd do it on the Tuesday but couldn't if it were to be Sunday Wookie, I assumed that made me a bold
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Chris I had indeed missed your post (no. 32) in the other thread where you confirmed for Tuesday so that makes you the 8th man. 

So the 8 places are now taken 

wookie
therod
richart
pieman
swingalot
blue in munich 
murph 
chrisd

Top of the flop is current reserve.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Happy to go with the flow, but casual would suit. We will need jacket and ties at RCP's though.
		
Click to expand...

Still trying to sort out RCP at the moment Rich. They are proving to be very difficult to actually contact and arrange!
On the basis I am aiming for an 11am start there, would the food option still be viable?
Bearing in mind we were on the course for 5 hours last time round, it would mean we won't get in until around 4pm or thereabout.
Will they still serve food for a "society" at that time????


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

Tee is now booked at Royal Cinque Ports from 11.00am on Monday 23rd February.
5 tee slots in all, so enough room for 20 players.
Same deal as last time, Â£65.00 to include coffee/bacon rolls on arrival and a two course meal afterwards.
I will be asking for Â£30.00 deposit as Chris did for the last meet, but won't need this until just into the New Year.
So game on!!
Rob


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Tee is now booked at Royal Cinque Ports from 11.00am on Monday 23rd February.
5 tee slots in all, so enough room for 20 players.
Same deal as last time, Â£65.00 to include coffee/bacon rolls on arrival and a two course meal afterwards.
I will be asking for Â£30.00 deposit as Chris did for the last meet, but won't need this until just into the New Year.
So game on!!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Well done Rob.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Dec 20, 2014)

wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart
pieman
swingalot
blue in munich 
murph 
chrisd

Top of the flop is current reserve.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 20, 2014)

wookie said:



			wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart
pieman
swingalot
blue in munich 
murph 
chrisd

Top of the flop is current reserve.
		
Click to expand...

Missed all these threads! Doh. RSG is great - but you MUST have the full meal - best golf lunch going.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Missed all these threads! Doh. RSG is great - but you MUST have the full meal - best golf lunch going.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not fancy coming down to Royal Cinque Ports on the Monday Geezer???


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you not fancy coming down to Royal Cinque Ports on the Monday Geezer???
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Rob - will struggle for time off - catch you in the New year


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 22, 2014)

Gentlemen
Enjoy your day. Some comments on stuff in this thread

I would be very surprised if you cannot organise an extra tee time or two at RSG if required. The course is seldom busy at that time of the year. If you have a problem, let me know.

You will be on the course for ever. Typical round on a Tuesday takes 41/2 - 5 hours. Of course you may get lucky!

Lunch at RCPGC is best avoided. Bar snacks are OK but if you want proper food I'd go into town!
RSG is. on the other hand, comfortably the best golf course lunch in the country. They (usually) charge by the course so you can pile the plate high for a single course for around Â£18 (IIRC)

Handicap limit is 18. Honestly you wont enjoy much it if you cant get round your home course in less than 90. Its manageable in February because the cut (most of) the rough down but it wont be much fun!

Anything else. let me know.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaps - unfortunately I am now out of this and RCP as I have to be in Brussels for work. I know where I'd rather be!

Apologies but I am sure my spot will be snapped up pretty quickly!


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 22, 2014)

some thoughts on this trip.

RSG Worth making the effort for lunch. Definately the best GC lunch in the country. However, the 2 course snack bar linch is also pretty good. Beer is rubbish. If you have any beer drinkers ask for a pint from the main bar.

If you go to RCP, the bar snacks are fine but if you want proper lunch, I'd go into town.

18 handicap is a good idea. Most of the rough will be cut down but even so, if you struggle to play to 18, you may not enjoy it. There is a lot of very long grass - even after they have cut a lot of it down !

You will find the tees of the day quite far forward. RSG generally has no problems with visitors playing off any tees they like. So, if you are half-way competent I suggest you use the mens medal tees (small red wooden blocks about 6600) as opposed to tees of the day (Red wooden boxes)

If you want another tee time, I am sure they can oblige. Its usually not that busy in February

810 is a decent tee time (unless there is frost in which case you will have to cool your heels) 'cos you will be at the front of the field and can enjoy the lunch. 

RCP is well worth a visit. Great golf course and probably harder than RSG (from medal tees). But see comments above about the lunch.

If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## wookie (Dec 22, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Chaps - unfortunately I am now out of this and RCP as I have to be in Brussels for work. I know where I'd rather be!

Apologies but I am sure my spot will be snapped up pretty quickly!
		
Click to expand...

No worries - Im sure there's worse places to be stuck working!

wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart
swingalot
blue in munich - paid 
murph - paid
chrisd
top of the flop


----------



## LIG (Dec 22, 2014)

wookie said:



			No worries - Im sure there's worse places to be stuck working!

wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart
swingalot
blue in munich - paid 
murph - paid
chrisd
top of the flop
		
Click to expand...

That bumps me up to first reserve, I believe, with about as much chance of a game as a snowball in...  Oh well - back to my pit.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2014)

Paid today Simon.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			some thoughts on this trip.

RSG Worth making the effort for lunch. Definately the best GC lunch in the country. However, the 2 course snack bar linch is also pretty good. Beer is rubbish. If you have any beer drinkers ask for a pint from the main bar.

If you go to RCP, the bar snacks are fine but if you want proper lunch, I'd go into town.

18 handicap is a good idea. Most of the rough will be cut down but even so, if you struggle to play to 18, you may not enjoy it. There is a lot of very long grass - even after they have cut a lot of it down !

You will find the tees of the day quite far forward. RSG generally has no problems with visitors playing off any tees they like. So, if you are half-way competent I suggest you use the mens medal tees (small red wooden blocks about 6600) as opposed to tees of the day (Red wooden boxes)

If you want another tee time, I am sure they can oblige. Its usually not that busy in February

810 is a decent tee time (unless there is frost in which case you will have to cool your heels) 'cos you will be at the front of the field and can enjoy the lunch. 

RCP is well worth a visit. Great golf course and probably harder than RSG (from medal tees). But see comments above about the lunch.

If you have any questions, just ask.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a member at RCP's OR RSG's ?

Thanks for the tips. We played RCP's a few weeks back, and had a cracking lunch. Steak and kidney pud and apple crumble. Topped off a great day, and even Smiffy ate his, well apart from the kidney. Certainly try the food at RSG's.:thup:


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 27, 2014)

Member: Yes.
RCP Lunch: Good news. Must have a new chef.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Member: Yes.
RCP Lunch: Good news. Must have a new chef.
		
Click to expand...

If only we'd known - can you sign in 26 guests?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 27, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Member: Yes.
RCP Lunch: Good news. Must have a new chef.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're in for it has rich pm'd you yet? 

You're gonna need a restraining order


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2014)

therod said:



			Now you're in for it has rich pm'd you yet? 

You're gonna need a restraining order 

Click to expand...

 No idea what you are talking about. What are the guest rates at RSG's ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2014)

richart said:



			No idea what you are talking about. What are the guest rates at RSG's ?

Click to expand...

Woohoo.....he might stop pestering me now when he fancies a links fix


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 28, 2014)

Guest?
Walk in off the street is around Â£150. Guest of member Â£30 (IIRC)

Blackmoor? Lovely course. But on my black list. BGC 'lost' a bench a society I belong to dontated when they built the new clubhouse. Suspect its in a members garden :-(


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Blackmoor? Lovely course. But on my black list. BGC 'lost' a bench a society I belong to donated when they built the new clubhouse. Suspect its in a members garden :-(
		
Click to expand...



Richard told me he bought that from B&Q


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Guest?
Walk in off the street is around Â£150. Guest of member Â£30 (IIRC)

(
		
Click to expand...

Good thing we all know a friendly member :whoo: and are not all Blackmoor members!


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Guest?
Walk in off the street is around Â£150. Guest of member Â£30 (IIRC)

Blackmoor? Lovely course. But on my black list. BGC 'lost' a bench a society I belong to dontated when they built the new clubhouse. Suspect its in a members garden :-(
		
Click to expand...

I can return the brass plaque if you like.


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 28, 2014)

richart said:



			I can return the brass plaque if you like. 

Click to expand...

:blah::blah:


----------



## wookie (Dec 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Paid today Simon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it thanks Richard. 

wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart - paid
swingalot - paid
blue in munich - paid 
murph - paid
chrisd
top of the flop

Interesting to know theres an option on courses for lunch (thanks Rincewindwiz) so dont have to have the full 3 courses (if you dont want to).  Can we have a hands up for who now fancies this option please and I'll let them know either way on Friday.


----------



## RIncewindwiz (Dec 29, 2014)

Lunch: I am there this weekend and will check out the lunch situation for Tuesday green fees.
Oh there is (usually, I'll check it out) a bargin: Normally, if you have three courses, the fourth (cheese) is free.
The coffee is alway free. Its better from the machine in the room on the right rather than the main bar at the end.


----------



## wookie (Dec 29, 2014)

RIncewindwiz said:



			Lunch: I am there this weekend and will check out the lunch situation for Tuesday green fees.
Oh there is (usually, I'll check it out) a bargin: Normally, if you have three courses, the fourth (cheese) is free.
The coffee is alway free. Its better from the machine in the room on the right rather than the main bar at the end.
		
Click to expand...

I think we're ok for the main lunch that day if we want it as the dining room is open for the large society going out immediately after us.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 29, 2014)

Breakfast at RSG is unbelievably awesome also.......


----------



## wookie (Dec 30, 2014)

wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart - paid
swingalot - paid
blue in munich - paid 
murph - paid
chrisd - paid
top of the flop


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 31, 2014)

Internet is bad here at the hotel, will pay later today if i can get to a decent connection.
Cheers



wookie said:



			wookie - paid
therod - paid 
richart - paid
swingalot - paid
blue in munich - paid 
murph - paid
chrisd - paid
top of the flop
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Internet is bad here at the hotel, will pay later today if i can get to a decent connection.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Has the wife kicked you out again Craig ?


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2015)

Are we going to stay at the Kings Head, Deal guys ? Alternatively the Royal Hotel just up the road is good, but a little more expensive I think. Good to be all together for a few beer on the Monday night.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Are we going to stay at the Kings Head, Deal guys ? Alternatively the Royal Hotel just up the road is good, but a little more expensive I think. Good to be all together for a few beer on the Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a plan.  Probably got for the Kings Head myself, unless the Royal does an earlier breakfast; that's going to be an early start to get to RSG, especially if we are using your satnavâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## User20205 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm up for staying on Monday night. Where did you fellas stay last time? 

I'd take my tent but I can't find a campsite open in feb


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seems like a plan.  Probably got for the Kings Head myself, unless the Royal does an earlier breakfast; that's going to be an early start to get to RSG, especially if we are using your satnavâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...




therod said:



			I'm up for staying on Monday night. Where did you fellas stay last time? 

I'd take my tent but I can't find a campsite open in feb 

Click to expand...

Majority stayed in the Kings Head. I am booking up there, and hopefully Dolly will be around to tuck me in at night.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Majority stayed in the Kings Head. I am looking up there, and hopefully Dolly will be around to tuck me in at night.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the plan then. Only a 25 minute drive in the morning by the looks of it so not too bad.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seems like a plan.  Probably got for the Kings Head myself, unless the Royal does an earlier breakfast; that's going to be an early start to get to RSG, especially if we are using your satnavâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...




wookie said:



			Sounds like the plan then. Only a 25 minute drive in the morning by the looks of it so not too bad.
		
Click to expand...

 15 minutes max for those with cars, and not vans. 4.5 miles.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2015)

I have booked the Kings Head. Â£45 for a single room.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 3, 2015)

booked also, I went for the honeymoon suite delux
 whatever that is!!



richart said:



			I have booked the Kings Head. Â£45 for a single room.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 3, 2015)

wookie said:



			I think we're ok for the main lunch that day if we want it as the dining room is open for the large society going out immediately after us.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather the casual lunch if possible, will have to get back before 4pm on Tuesday ideally...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			booked also, I went for the honeymoon suite delux
 whatever that is!!


Click to expand...

Take some vaseline


----------



## wookie (Jan 3, 2015)

richart said:



			15 minutes max for those with cars, and not vans. 4.5 miles.
		
Click to expand...

Maps on the ipad still coming up with 25 minutes for that distance whether in van or sports car


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 3, 2015)

richart said:



			I have booked the Kings Head. Â£45 for a single room.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So have I so if Dolly's not around I can tuck you in insteadâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Take some vaseline 
Haha I hear your the main dealer around these parts for that stuff Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2015)

richart said:



			1hr15 minutes max for those with sportscars, and not vans. 4.5 miles.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Rich  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm booked at the Kings Head now as well and have confirmed with and paid RSG today; just need to let them know about lunch requirements so if you can add your preference below please.  (Rich I think you changed your mind from casual to dining room following the post from the member and PNWokingham confirming the "best lunch in golf" but obviously change it if I've misread that)

wookie - full lunch
therod - 
richart - full lunch
swingalot - 
blue in munich - casual 
murph - 
chrisd -
top of the flop - casual


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2015)

wookie, in view of the comments regarding the quality of the full lunch I've done a richart. 

wookie - full lunch
therod - 
richart - full lunch
swingalot - 
blue in munich - full lunch 
murph - 
chrisd -
top of the flop - casual


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 5, 2015)

Really not that bothered either way with the lunch options, so will sit on the fence on that one. More than happy either way.

As for staying Monday night, may not stay but will definitely be up for a few beers, so keep us posted on locations etc.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Really not that bothered either way with the lunch options, so will sit on the fence on that one. More than happy either way.

As for staying Monday night, may not stay but will definitely be up for a few beers, so keep us posted on locations etc.
		
Click to expand...

Curiously enough, those of us staying in the King's Head will be drinking it theâ€¦â€¦ King's Head!!


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Curiously enough, those of us staying in the King's Head will be drinking it theâ€¦â€¦ King's Head!! 

Click to expand...

I can't fault that plan!


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2015)

wookie said:



			I'm booked at the Kings Head now as well and have confirmed with and paid RSG today; just need to let them know about lunch requirements so if you can add your preference below please.  (Rich I think you changed your mind from casual to dining room following the post from the member and PNWokingham confirming the "best lunch in golf" but obviously change it if I've misread that)

wookie - full lunch
therod - 
richart - full lunch
swingalot - 
blue in munich - casual 
murph - 
chrisd -
top of the flop - casual
		
Click to expand...

I am fine with the full lunch Simon. Imagine we should be eating by 1.00 ish.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2015)

I will go with the flow on the lunch choice


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am also now in the kings head, and am easy on lunch, either way suits me.


----------



## wookie (Feb 17, 2015)

Only a week to go!

First tee is booked for 810 so suggest we meet at 715 - 730 for coffee and as there's only two groups just throw balls up on the tee.

Full lunch it is so jacket and tie required for that please.

Weather forecast is obviously very similar to the day before for RCP at the moment but perhaps a few mph less windy; still leaving it distinctly on the breezy side


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

wookie said:



			Only a week to go!

First tee is booked for 810 so suggest we meet at 715 - 730 for coffee and as there's only two groups just throw balls up on the tee.

Full lunch it is so jacket and tie required for that please.

Weather forecast is obviously very similar to the day before for RCP at the moment but perhaps a few mph less windy; still leaving it distinctly on the breezy side

Click to expand...

Not good conditions for tall willowy players.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Not good conditions for tall willowy players.

Click to expand...

But little fat feckers will be fine.
Is Slasher playing?????


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Not good conditions for tall willowy players.

Click to expand...

What about tall willowy players of an older disposition?


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

Just seen the weather forecast. Wind speeds up to 50 mph. At least it is saying it will be dry, but 4 degrees feeling like -2


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Just seen the weather forecast. Wind speeds up to 50 mph. At least it is saying it will be dry, but 4 degrees feeling like -2 

Click to expand...

Who the hell is stupid enough to arrange a trip to a Kent links course at the end of February????


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Who the hell is stupid enough to arrange a trip to a Kent links course at the end of February????


Click to expand...

 Monday doesn't look so bad, lighter winds and warmer. You might get away with it Rob.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Monday doesn't look so bad, lighter winds and warmer. You might get away with it Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Mira not been too pleasant walking the dog down there recently. Wind switching app over the place. I'm not sure a shot destined for the centre would stay on course lol


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2015)

Since I have no idea where I'm hitting it next, it makes no odds to me what the wind does.

No rain, suits me!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2015)

wookie said:



			Only a week to go!

First tee is booked for 810 so suggest we meet at 715 - 730 for coffee and as there's only two groups just throw balls up on the tee.

Full lunch it is so jacket and tie required for that please.

Weather forecast is obviously very similar to the day before for RCP at the moment but perhaps a few mph less windy; still leaving it distinctly on the breezy side

Click to expand...

Think those of us in the pub might have to put in a plea for an early breakfast the night before as I think they don't start until 7.


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think those of us in the pub might have to put in a plea for an early breakfast the night before as I think they don't start until 7.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout - just called them and they would struggle to get us sorted for 630 but said 645 was doable which should be fine if were ready other than that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2015)

wookie said:



			Good shout - just called them and they would struggle to get us sorted for 630 but said 645 was doable which should be fine if were ready other than that
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, yeah 6.45 if the cars are ready & loaded should be absolutely fine.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks mate, yeah 6.45 if the cars are ready & loaded should be absolutely fine.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't Dolly bring us breakfast in bed ?


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2015)

Did we decide on the meal, and do we need jacket and tie ? I know we don't for RCP's.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Did we decide on the meal, and do we need jacket and tie ? I know we don't for RCP's.
		
Click to expand...

I believe we do, sure Wookie posted it somewhere.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2015)

wookie said:



			Only a week to go!

First tee is booked for 810 so suggest we meet at 715 - 730 for coffee and as there's only two groups just throw balls up on the tee.

Full lunch it is so jacket and tie required for that please.

Weather forecast is obviously very similar to the day before for RCP at the moment but perhaps a few mph less windy; still leaving it distinctly on the breezy side

Click to expand...

Yes we do richart.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes we do richart.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you got one, or do you need me to bring a spareâ€¦â€¦?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have you got one, or do you need me to bring a spareâ€¦â€¦? 

Click to expand...

You expect him to find his way there ?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2015)

The last few times I have worn a jacket and tie have all been golf related. Drive the jacket there, leave it in the car all day, carry it into the club house, hang it on the back of a chair, and then drive it home.

It's a well travelled jacket.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have you got one, or do you need me to bring a spareâ€¦â€¦? 

Click to expand...

 Sure I can find a little tweed number with elbow pads.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Sure I can find a little tweed number with elbow pads.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Never mind.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Along the coast in Hythe the sky is blue, the sea calm and the trees hardly blowing. 

I hope that same can be said for Royal St Georges today! 

Look forward to hearing their reports!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2015)

N



mashleyR7 said:



			Along the coast in Hythe the sky is blue, the sea calm and the trees hardly blowing. 

I hope that same can be said for Royal St Georges today! 

Look forward to hearing their reports!
		
Click to expand...

It was blowing a little, not too cold though!

The guys all played yesterday except me, and were still a little battered and weary. We decided to throw the balls up and just played 4 bbb matchplay. Wookie and I took on Blue inMunich and Murphthemog, and as we are younger, leaner and fitter it was clear we'd see them off, and class, as usual was permanent!

The course was superb for the time of year and for Â£80 is well worth the outlay. The lunch, 2 courses for Â£23 was exceptional and all only 50 minutes from home - what's not to like!!

Thanks to Wookie for organising it. As usual, the guys were all great to meet up with, Top of the Flop for the first time and even the "green Sharpie man" sort of behaved, well he was looking for somewhere to excersise his puppy I think - well he kept on about a dogging site next to the course

Cheers guys, looking forward to Blackmoor!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2015)

Top day, loved it. Fantastic course and although a little breezy, sunny and dry. (Smiffy take note, no hailstorms )

The Rod and I were 5 down after 9 holes against Topoftheflop and Richart................the rest as they say is history. 

Good company, although I would hazard a guess that the dogging conversation was not the normal topic heard over supper in the dining room at RSG. :rofl:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 24, 2015)

Yea thanks for the organising Wookie, it topped off a great two days of golf although i think i left all my good stuff at RCP as i left my partner Richart to fly the flag on his own at RSG. I did have THE opportunity to cancel out the dormie on 18 and win it for us (the least i could of done for Richarts hard work on the other 17 holes and sure enough I missed my simple 2ft putt!!!
Roll on Blackmoor!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Top day, loved it. Fantastic course and although a little breezy, sunny and dry. (Smiffy take note, no hailstorms )

The Rod and I were 5 down after 9 holes against Topoftheflop and Richart................the rest as they say is history. 

Good company, although I would hazard a guess that the dogging conversation was not the normal topic heard over supper in the dining room at RSG. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We need to flesh that story out slightly, being 5 up at the turn was only half the story

It's a great test of character etc etc.

I'll let rich and Craig fill in the rest.

Cheers for the game gents, and cheers for organising Simon.

RSG, what a course and well worth the trip


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2015)

My thanks to Wookie for organising what was a great day.  There were a few concerns looking at the hollow tined practice putting greens, but the real ones were only needle tined.  They didn't look pretty but they were extremely true & by God were they quick, making RCP the day before seem quite slow in comparison.  Chris D, Simon & Chris K were great company, shame about my golf, the only highlight of that being that the ball I teed off with on the 1st at RCP was the same one that I holed out with on the 18th at RSG. 

And my thanks to whoever made the decision to don jacket & tie for the proper lunch.  Right up there with The Berkshire & Walton Heath for quality & quantity, topped off by the pint of Master Brew being served in a proper metal tankard! :thup:

Same time next yearâ€¦â€¦.?


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for organizing a cracking day Simon. You are much better at sorting the weather out than Smiffy. Nick we won the front nine, you won the back. Halved match. Think that sums it up perfectly.

Royal St Georges is a fantastic course. Straight in to my top five, and on a par with Carnoustie. Can not wait to go back. The lunch was not bad either. Probably the best one I have had at a golf club. Hopefully we will be welcomed back, though Therod asking to hold the elderly bar ladies jugs might put that in jeopardy.

Managed to get home in just under two hours, without getting lost.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow - what a golf course (And lunch wasnt bad either)!

Thanks to ChrisD, Murph and Blue in Munich for the very enjoyable match.  Great suggestion not to score cards after the hammering most of us took at RCP.

Definitely up for a return same time next year and hopefully with a few more spaces but have a feeling it will mean paying in full quite early..


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys could you post up the results and a little bit more info about the day for the magazine piece  and if anyone's got any good pics please PM me and I'll give you my email address. Thanks :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Hey guys could you post up the results and a little bit more info about the day for the magazine piece  and if anyone's got any good pics please PM me and I'll give you my email address. Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 No cards Tiger. We agreed before we started it would just be a couple of 'friendly' fourball better balls, after a lot of us got beaten up at Cinque Ports. Shame as I was sure I got 42 points with three blobs.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2015)

richart said:



			No cards Tiger. We agreed before we started it would just be a couple of 'friendly' fourball better balls, after a lot of us got beaten up at Cinque Ports. Shame as I was sure I got 42 points with three blobs.

Click to expand...

I'm sure our gripping match play is worth a mention

I can't do the write up justice so maybe you could recall what happened


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm sure our gripping match play is worth a mention

I can't do the write up justice so maybe you could recall what happened 

Click to expand...

 What with my memory ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2015)

therod said:



			I can't do the write up justice so maybe you could recall what happened 

Click to expand...

We could alttempt a write up on therod's dogging plan!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Any info about the day would be good gents. Sounds like you had good fun so share the banter please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2015)

wookie said:



			Wow - what a golf course (And lunch wasnt bad either)!

Thanks to ChrisD, Murph and Blue in Munich for the very enjoyable match.  Great suggestion not to score cards after the hammering most of us took at RCP.

*Definitely up for a return same time next year and hopefully with a few more spaces but have a feeling it will mean paying in full quite early..*

Click to expand...

When exactly do you want the moneyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Any info about the day would be good gents. Sounds like you had good fun so share the banter please 

Click to expand...

 Not sure where you got that idea from. 

Lost a five up lead to a couple of chompers, and then had the embarrassment of watch one of them trying to chat up the bar lady. She had her eye on Chrisd anyway.


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			When exactly do you want the moneyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

 An annual direct debit would seem the way to go. Well done for agreeing to sort out each year Simon.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2015)

F



richart said:



			and then had the embarrassment of watch one of them trying to chat up the bar lady. She had her eye on Chrisd anyway.

Click to expand...

..... And her other eye looking at the ceiling!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			When exactly do you want the moneyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

You never said that at the end of our game!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

richart said:



			No cards Tiger. We agreed before we started it would just be a couple of 'friendly' fourball better balls, after a lot of us got beaten up at Cinque Ports. Shame as I was sure I got 42 points with three blobs over the course of the two rounds.

Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Rich


----------



## Tiger (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys don't make my life easy do you!!! At the moment I've got wet, windy, challenging and three scores from Cinque ports and no photos for two meets. Mmm crafting a 300 word piece out of that is going to take some doing 

Anyone want to throw a dog a bone / a Tiger a leg of zebra?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2015)

The carvery was excellent.. We started off with a salad buffet. I personally went for pate with a crouton, with a boiled egg in mayo, accompanied with a few leaves and cherry tomatoes.  

The carvery came next. The choice was excellent, and too broad to sum up, but I chose; rare fillet of sirloin and rack of lamb. The beef was excellent, the lamb, if I was being picky, was a little over done. Accompanying this, I had roast potatoes, spinach and garlic, cauliflower in a white sauce, a home made Yorkshire pud, with lashings of mint sauce and gravy.

Dessert was treacle tart and chocolate brownie with cream. All washed down with a pint of gunners.

I haven't eaten since 

On the golf. Rich and Craig were 5 up at the turn. Rupert and I went on the charge and they crumbled like something from the dessert trolley, maybe an Eton mess 

Rupert won a battling half, giving away a shot down 17, sinking a 5 foot downhill right to left snake. I sunk a 15 footer to win 18 and halve the match. The greatest comeback since Lazarus!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

Richard always collapses like a pack of cards.
Without fail


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Tiger said:



			You guys don't make my life easy do you!!! At the moment I've got wet, windy, challenging and three scores from Cinque ports and no photos for two meets. Mmm crafting a 300 word piece out of that is going to take some doing 

Anyone want to throw a dog a bone / a Tiger a leg of zebra?
		
Click to expand...

 Craig took some photos at Cinque Ports, so hopefully he can help you out. Bad news is I think I might be in some of them. He also took photos of us teeing off the first at Royal St Georges. Hopefully he caught me outdriving the powder puffs I was playing with.

Murph managed to have a 'melt' down I believe at Cinque Ports. 18 points in the first seven I think he said, and six in the last eleven.  He was still quite upset about it in the pub later in the evening. A lot of muttering into his beer. We did have an agreement though that what went on in Deal stayed in Deal.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

What about the important stuff

How's Dolly


----------



## Tiger (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks guys  

therod :rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the important stuff

How's Dolly 

Click to expand...

 Stood us up.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

richart said:



			18 points in the first seven I think he said, and six in the last eleven.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell. Makes me look a pro!
I know I only scored 6 points on the back but that was over 9 holes not 11!!

Oh come to think of it, I think I blobbed 8 and 9 too.
Would have been one helluva match


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the important stuff

How's Dolly 

Click to expand...

Dolly and I had a great time at Porthcawl. That girl has great rhythm


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

therod said:



			The carvery was excellent.. We started off with a salad buffet. I personally went for pate with a crouton, with a boiled egg in mayo, accompanied with a few leaves and cherry tomatoes.  

The carvery came next. The choice was excellent, and too broad to sum up, but I chose; rare fillet of sirloin and rack of lamb. The beef was excellent, the lamb, if I was being picky, was a little over done. Accompanying this, I had roast potatoes, spinach and garlic, cauliflower in a white sauce, a home made Yorkshire pud, with lashings of mint sauce and gravy.

Dessert was treacle tart and chocolate brownie with cream. All washed down with a pint of gunners.

I haven't eaten since 

On the golf. Rich and Craig were 5 up at the turn. Rupert and I went on the charge and they crumbled like something from the dessert trolley, maybe an Eton mess 

Rupert won a battling half, giving away a shot down 17, sinking a 5 foot downhill right to left snake. I sunk a 15 footer to win 18 and halve the match. The greatest comeback since Lazarus!!
		
Click to expand...

 I gave my partner one job to do, sink a two footer to win on the last, and what does he go and do. I knew we were in trouble when he offered to check out the ten quid wager after nine holes when we were 5 up. Talk about counting your chickens.

Oh and well done Nick on keeping most of your food on the table. I only got a few lamb sauce splashes.


----------



## wookie (Feb 26, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Thanks guys  

therod :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In the other match Chrisd and I beat Murphthemog and Blue in Munich 2 and 1. It was all square at the halfway stage but then we won a few with late rally from them nearly coming back for the half after I had missed a chance to pretty much settle the it but had misheard Chris and thought he had secured a par on the par 5 14th.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2015)

wookie said:



			In the other match Chrisd and I beat Murphthemog and Blue in Munich 2 and 1. It was all square at the halfway stage but then we won a few with late rally from them nearly coming back for the half after I had missed a chance to pretty much settle the it but had misheard Chris and thought he had secured a par on the par 5 14th.
		
Click to expand...


The match was finally secured on the 17th when I pulled two drives big time. I found the provisional but BlueinMunich, being a perfect gentleman, found my first ball and didn't stand on it, a bash with my rescue club to the front fringe and two putts finally secured the half necessary for the match.

As was said earlier,  our youth and overwhelming match fitness was key!

BlueinMunich came to the fore in his one man attempt to clear the carvary though and showed that, as a gastronome, he is indeed, a low single figure nosher!


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The match was finally secured on the 17th when I pulled two drives big time. I found the provisional but BlueinMunich, being a perfect gentleman, found my first ball and didn't stand on it, a bash with my rescue club to the front fringe and two putts finally secured the half necessary for the match.

As was said earlier,  our youth and overwhelming match fitness was key!

BlueinMunich came to the fore in his one man attempt to clear the carvary though and showed that, as a gastronome, he is indeed, a low single figure nosher!
		
Click to expand...

 I made the mistake of getting caught between BiM and the carvery.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2015)

richart said:



			I made the mistake of getting caught between BiM and the carvery.

Click to expand...

 The quite stacked starter table looked like it'd been attacked with an industrial Dyson!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't forget the magic roundabout in Deal; the convoy forming up going round in circles as richart steadfastly refused to trust his satnav and waited for someone else to go first so he didn't get the blame for taking us to Walmer & Kingsdown.

Talking of richart, how lucky was it that the shortarse of the overnighters got the room with the low ceiling at the pub?  Wookie or I could have suffered irreparable damage if we'd got that one! :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't forget the magic roundabout in Deal; the convoy forming up going round in circles as richart steadfastly refused to trust his satnav and waited for someone else to go first so he didn't get the blame for taking us to Walmer & Kingsdown.

Talking of richart, how lucky was it that the shortarse of the overnighters got the room with the low ceiling at the pub?  Wookie or I could have suffered irreparable damage if we'd got that one! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Did someone have to go up those stairs again !! Lethal


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't forget the magic roundabout in Deal; the convoy forming up going round in circles as richart steadfastly refused to trust his satnav and waited for someone else to go first so he didn't get the blame for taking us to Walmer & Kingsdown.

Talking of richart, how lucky was it that the shortarse of the overnighters got the room with the low ceiling at the pub?  Wookie or I could have suffered irreparable damage if we'd got that one! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I was just worried that if I led, you wouldn't have been able to keep up.:ears: I was getting dizzy though.

It was like sharing accommodation with a team basketball players.oo:


----------



## Tiger (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks guys will be pulling together content over the weekend. All I need now are some photos :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did someone have to go up those stairs again !! Lethal
		
Click to expand...

 Oh yes, both sets.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Thanks guys will be pulling together content over the weekend. All I need now are some photos :thup:
		
Click to expand...

For the other 4 ball you could pull them of last months Crimewatch web page!


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Thanks guys will be pulling together content over the weekend. All I need now are some photos :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a couple from RSG Tiger.  They're pretty rubbish buy if you send me your email then Ill get them over to you just in case you want to use them.  Craig (Top of the Flop) took pics both days so may be worth pm ing him.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2015)

:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Thanks guys will be pulling together content over the weekend. All I need now are some photos :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Just remember who you mates are Tiger. Now where is the slightly threatening smiley.:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Just remember who you mates are Tiger. Now where is the slightly threatening smiley.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


You don't want the 'choke' recorded forever in print, do you?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Just remember who you mates are Tiger. Now where is the slightly threatening smiley.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: surely it's my responsibility to accurately report the events as they happened...


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Tiger said:



			:rofl: surely it's my responsibility to accurately report the events as they happened...
		
Click to expand...

 A lot of it is just gossip and hearsay. Remember I work for a firm of Solicitors.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			A lot of it is just gossip and hearsay. Remember I work for a firm of Solicitors.

Click to expand...

Volunteer writer for golf monthly forum threatened with legal action by perceived friend...

Now I'm sure I could get 300 words out of that opening line


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I was just worried that if I led, you wouldn't have been able to keep up.:ears: I was getting dizzy though.

It was like sharing accommodation with a team basketball players.oo:
		
Click to expand...

That road and the ground clearance on your go-kart; really?


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			That road and the ground clearance on your go-kart; really? 

Click to expand...

 I did think I might ground it, especially when I had to go off piste to overtake the cyclist. I was held up by some white van driver.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2015)

richart said:



			A lot of it is just gossip and hearsay. Remember I work for a firm of Solicitors.

Click to expand...

But not the bit about your perm brushing the ceiling in your suiteâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Volunteer writer for golf monthly forum threatened with legal action by perceived friend...

Now I'm sure I could get 300 words out of that opening line 

Click to expand...

Or 

"Old paparazzi ghost writer .........."


----------

